# Cadillac/YAM 1422 Lathe, $1422



## Briney Eye

For $1422 in Clovis, New Mexico.  Poorly done posting to CL with no pictures, but I got him to send me some (with bad date stamps).  It's sitting outside, looks like most of the grunge is just NM dust caked with the oil.  He says it's working.  No tooling.  I'd drive the three hours to look at it if I had a place to put it:


----------



## Silverbullet

Wow what a waste, hope someone can get it. Looks like a nice lathe. Must be to be Cadillac named.


----------



## Bob Korves

The Cadillac/Yam lathes are clones of Mori Seiki lathes and are well designed and built lathes.  They are very heavy and stout.  That one would no doubt need a lot of cleaning up, and the lack of tooling is a big minus, but it is well worth consideration IF you are willing to do the work of getting it ready to go to work again.  Check closely for broken gears, excessive wear, and other big problems.


----------



## Nogoingback

Looks like the bed's pretty short.  Was that a turret lathe before they put the tailstock on?


----------



## Doubleeboy

Nogoingback said:


> Looks like the bed's pretty short.  Was that a turret lathe before they put the tailstock on?



No, alot of them were short bed lathes.  SoCal was chocked full of these lathes in 20-30 years ago, back when LA area was big machining center.


----------

